# Naturalizing in Brasil?



## AfroPrince

Hi all,

I would like to find out about naturalizing as a Brazilian Citizen. I am a UK citizen married with my beautiful wife who is a Brazilian national. I intend to move there (Rio) at some point in the future, but would like some info to make the transition as smooth as possible when ready.

1. Has anyone here ever done it? Please share your experience

2. I would really love a step-by-step real life guide on documents needed, offices to visit etc from start to end

3. I know there is a language test.. How hard is it? are there any hidden factors , is it intensive?

4. if the request is based on marriage I think there must be a 1 year uninterrupted period where one must be resident in Brazil.. Is this absolutely necessary? is there a way around this if I am not yet prepared?

5. How much does it cost

6. does one need a lawyer?

7. and lastly any downsides ? I've heard having to vote , register with the Military and issues with multiple citizenships as some of them....are there any other major complications or drawbacks


----------

